# Brown Labradoodles?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A member of my wife's family has a cute little black labradoodle (actually 1/4 poodle, 3/4 lab) that is 12 weeks old. They brought her over to play with our dog Nixon on sunday. It got me to thinking, can they come in other colors? Would a black or white poodle/ chocolate lab cross produce a brown one, or would the black genes take over and give you a black dog? What if the poodle was gray?


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=labradoodle+pictures 

As you can see, they come in pretty much any lab or poodle color.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

People laugh at me when I say it but I have seriously considered getting a labradoodle for my next hunting dog. They are very popular for hunting dogs in the midwest. From what I have read they are awesome gun dogs. I am really torn between one of those because they are rare around here and a Griffon. I really like the idea of a griffon because they are excellent waterfowl dogs and point on the upland and they are just ugly enough for me to like them.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> People laugh at me when I say it but I have seriously considered getting a labradoodle for my next hunting dog. They are very popular for hunting dogs in the midwest. From what I have read they are awesome gun dogs. I am really torn between one of those because they are rare around here and a Griffon. I really like the idea of a griffon because they are excellent waterfowl dogs and point on the upland and they are just ugly enough for me to like them.


Labradoodle vs. The Griff? That's like pitting Pee Wee Herman against Chuck Norris. :lol: No contest, man.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

slapwater said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=labradoodle+pictures
> 
> As you can see, they come in pretty much any lab or poodle color.


Thanks for the help. :roll:

I actually did look them up, but I wanted more of a bird dogger's expertise on the matter, rather than all the BS you have to fish through on a search like that.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Chaser, from a genetic standpoint it's possible to have Labradoodles in any color that Labs or Poodles come in. Chocolate is a recessive gene so it's less likely to show itself. Black is dominant.


----------



## sixshot (Feb 11, 2011)

I would guess the color would be mutt!


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

What are they doing to my dog??? AHHHHH. The labradoodle was bad enough. I have seen at least 7 different dogs on ksl that are claiming to be the new thing. They even have them bred to a shar pei… sick sick sickkkkkk


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

sixshot said:


> I would guess the color would be mutt!


NICE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

